# Mt. Vernon NY (Westchester Cnty)-2 friendly female white rats



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Mt. Vernon NY
*Contact: Megan at mwebster2584 @gmail.com (no space)
*









Details:
Hi Rattie Friends,

Megan of the Mt. Vernon city shelter is eager to place two female white rats who were brought to the shelter over the weekend. Megan said that they are sociable and friendly with people, living together, 1 year old. A photo is attached.

If you or someone you know might be interested, please contact Megan at [email protected], and PLEASE spread the word, thanks!

Best,
Claudie

-----Forwarded Message-----
From: Megan Webster
Sent: Sep 17, 2013 12:32 PM
To: Claudie
Subject: 2 white rats


2 white rats Mount Vernon Animal Shelter named Screw and Honeybun both females 1 year, social.

Megan Webster
Assistant Animal Warden
Mount Vernon Animal Shelter

--
Thank you,
posted for Megan by Raquel
*Contact: Megan at [email protected]*


----------

